# Gurbani Kirtan #12 - Jagat Jalanda Rakh Lai



## kaur-1

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #12 - Jagat Jalanda Rakh Lai*
SGGSJ Ang 853

Bilaaval *Guru Amar Das *
 slok mÚ 3 ]
 salok ma 3 ||
 Shalok, Third Mehl:

 jgqu jlµdw riK lY AwpxI ikrpw Dwir ]
* jagath jalandhaa rakh lai aapanee kirapaa dhhaar ||*
 The world is going up in flames - shower it with Your Mercy, and save it!

 ijqu duAwrY aubrY iqqY lYhu aubwir ]
* jith dhuaarai oubarai thithai laihu oubaar ||*
 Save it, and deliver it, by whatever method it takes.

 siqguir suKu vyKwilAw scw sbdu bIcwir ]
* sathigur sukh vaekhaaliaa sachaa sabadh beechaar ||*
 The True Guru has shown the way to peace, contemplating the True Word of the Shabad.

 nwnk Avru n suJeI hir ibnu bKsxhwru ]1]
* naanak avar n sujhee har bin bakhasanehaar ||1||*
 Nanak knows no other than the Lord, the Forgiving Lord. ||1||​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

